# طلب استفسار عن انواع الفولاذ



## أمجاد منهاتن (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اريد اعرف انواع الفولاذ و هل هناك جدول لانواع الفولاذ و رمز كل نوع وكيف اختار نوع من الفولاذ يتحمل الحرارة و الضغط العاليتين


----------

